# Drifting Techniques For Whiskers



## chuckmaninohio (May 28, 2013)

I use a similar bottom bouncer techniques much like walleye drifters use except I obviously don't use worm harnesses. I use different lengths of leaders depending on the water column I am fishing. Sometimes my leaders can be 6' long giving me a huge sway in my bait bouncing off of the bottom. I use multiple different baits, as I'm sure all of you do as well, but what I really with is having the ability to cast net for talapia like I was able to do down in Texas. I have tried the store bought whole talapia, but it's just nowhere near as oily as wild caught. 

What are some of your techniques for drifting?


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

Santee rig is all I use. If you don't know what that is it's just running a peg float through your leader line and using the peg to adjust where you want it to be set. The same setup as a Carolina rig but with the float. Just got into drifting not long ago. Change leader lengths a lot and baits just experimenting.


----------



## chuckmaninohio (May 28, 2013)

I do like the santee rig for fishing deeper water or if I have to use heavier weights for faster moving water, but slow drifts on inland lake along the channel I will stick with this method for awhile.


----------



## bludog (Apr 15, 2011)

I also like the Santee rig started using it after a trip to Santee Cooper will work in deep or shallow seen blue cats 40-60 lb`s caught in skinny water @ Santee,its a fun way to fish if you have wind. seems I have my best trips around here in fall and early spring usually using cut gills.


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

Actually got a pontoon not too long ago and drifted on it a few times. A little bit of wind really pushes that thing fast though. Made a drift sock out of a 5gal bucket that slowed us down. In no wind I've trolled but you can't get as much of a spread and you better bring a few batteries. 

The pontoon also tends to spin a lot more than my jon boat. Doesn't spin completely but tends to sway quite a bit. Don't know if it's because we have to make sure the weight is distributed evenly or what. I'm still pretty new to drifting.


----------

